# Texan Searching for a Boat



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Towees are not gonna do four people, although they'd fish nice for your situation. You may want to check out Hog Island skiffs, they're a bigger version of the "versatile" skiff idea....


----------



## mlilley (Feb 10, 2020)

Fatman,
Thanks for the suggestion. I will definitely check them out. The 3 seater isn’t a deal breaker, but just thought I would ask about a smaller 4 seater.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Photo of the Land Rover? 

There's a Shadowcast that just popped up on craigslist here:

https://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/boa/d/gregory-18-ankona-shadowcast-poling/7071828942.html


----------



## mlilley (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks for sending that Not2shabby. Unfortunately it may be a little to soon, but I will keep my eye on it. The rover is a 1964 right hand drive. It is actually getting tuned up in Houston right now so I couldn’t get any recent pics. We imported it in 1997 and put it on a galvanized chassis.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Sweet! Diesel or petrol?


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Action Marine in Austin is a Hog Island dealer, have several in stock. I know who here in Austin might want to get a look at that Defender.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

3 is tight on all any of those boats but doable if not fly fishing. 4 is really a stretch unless just riding around in flat water.


----------



## mlilley (Feb 10, 2020)

Not2Shabby, it is a petrol. It is a sweet ride, but being 6'4" it isn't comfortable for more than a quick trip around the neighborhood. I think I will get a lot more enjoyment out of a microskiff!

Fishtex, I will definitely go check them out. I hope the rover will be in a position to sell by the end of the month (waiting on a part from the UK right now). PM me if you or someone you know is interested.

Jay.bush1434, the more I think about it, the 4 isn't a big deal. I have access to a center console that we can put the family and friends on if we want to go cruising. I am a fly fisherman, and most of the time it will just be 2 people.


----------

